# 2 Jersey cross cows for sale (TX)



## TheBanditQueen (Jun 2, 2013)

Tinkerbell is 6 years old, 1/2 Jersey 1/2 Mini Hereford, and VERY gentle. My husband raised her from a calf to be his family's milk cow. She is a wonderful mama to her calves, and has never shown aggression or ill temper toward people. However, she won't tolerate dogs. She is on the smallish side, good size for a backyard homestead cow. Asking $500.

Pixie, Tink's latest calf, is 11 months old, 3/4 Jersey 1/4 Mini Hereford. She has not been worked with as much as Tink, but is gentle. Her sire was full grown and smaller than Tink, so Pixie may be small too. Asking $700.

They have both been pastured with a Jersey bull since August. They are both good with other livestock, i.e. goats, horses, etc. These cows are pets and I would like to find good homes for them. At present, our acreage is better suited for goats, which is the reason we are looking to sell the cows. We are located in southwest Texas.

(For some reason I cannot get the website to upload my photos of them. They are jpeg but it told me they were not valid files... :huh: If anyone wants photos I can email them at least.)


----------



## Coach_hopp (Sep 23, 2013)

What do you consider SW Texas? I might be interested.. But am between Houston and Victoria.


----------



## TheBanditQueen (Jun 2, 2013)

We are in Alpine, right north of the Big Bend. About 3 1/2 hours southwest of Midland/Odessa.


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

WOW! wish I was closer or knew someone going that way and back---I would love to have that cow.


----------



## Coach_hopp (Sep 23, 2013)

Can you email me pictures of Tinkerbell? [email protected].... Thanks!


----------



## Coach_hopp (Sep 23, 2013)

Still available?


Sent from my iPad using Homesteading Today


----------



## TheBanditQueen (Jun 2, 2013)

Aaagh! Coach_hopp, I am sorry about that. They were sold, but I never thought to come back and comment on the post. :smack

That was my bad. I wasn't blowing you off, honest.


----------

